# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Имидж >  Смысл и бессмысленность макияжа

## Irina

*Вот такая интересная статья попалась:*

А я в обычной жизни вообще не крашусь – и не потому, что красавица неземная, а потому, что искренне жалею на это занятие денег, времени и душевных сил.

И всегда смотрю несколько снисходительно на рабынь кисточки и щеточки, которые за порог не могут выйти, чтоб не просидеть час у зеркала за нанесением «боевой раскраски».
*
И вы знаете – что-то еще ни разу я не пожалела о своем «безмакияжном» существовании.
*
Среди моих подружек таких «рабынь» гораздо больше, чем свободных от макияжа счастливиц.

Помню свое искреннее недоумение: девчонка только что родила, еще вставать особо нельзя, час назад из коридора ее на каталке ввезли в палату – она уже звонит, просит: «и тушь, девочки, принесите мне, а то я свою впопыхах забыла».

*Господи, зачем ей в роддоме тушь?*

Или еще одна: «Ой, мой пришел, поднимается в лифте, скорее пустите к зеркалу, хоть глаз подвести». Или вот такое: «Ань, я опаздываю на сорок минут, только-только краситься села».

А это как вам: «Ты знаешь, я в кино пойти не смогу – у меня тут косметика вся резко закончилась, нечем ресницы намазать, позвонила своему, должен завтра купить».

_Разумеется, бывают случаи, когда без макияжа никуда:_

    * вечеринка;
    * поход в ресторан;
    * первое свидание;
    * свадьба;
    * деловая встреча.

Ну, и еще выступление со сцены – там без макияжа лица не видно.

Но вот наводить марафет каждый день и перед каждым выходом в город – это, товарищи, перебор.

Я, собственно, к чему эту тему поднимаю – мне, конечно, не жалко чужого времени, чужих денег и чужой молодой красивой кожи, тратьте все это сколько вам заблагорассудится.

*Я только выступаю против любой зависимости нормальной женщины от условностей окружающей среды.*

Когда человек попадает в какую бы то ни было зависимость – это всегда плохо.

_Зависимый человек несвободен в собственных решениях и поступках – им всегда руководит его придуманный божок.
_
Если женщина:

    * в роддоме думает про тушь и тени;
    * боится встретить бойфренда без подведенных глаз;
    * позволяет себе из-за макияжа подвести ожидающего;
    * или – вообще вопиющий случай – лишает себя похода в кино из-за отсутствия косметики,

это самая настоящая зависимость, рожденная собственными комплексами и социальными стереотипами.

Понятно, что хочется быть красивой – так кто вам сказал, что без макияжа вы уродливы?

*Кто прописал в параметрах красоты наличие краски на лице?*

*Предлагаю тест:* если хотя бы на три вопроса вы ответили отрицательно, значит, вы – макияжезависимы, и вам стоит серьезно разобраться в себе.

   1. Можете ли вы пойти в магазин без макияжа?
   2. Ходите ли вы дома постоянно ненакрашенной?
   3. Можете ли вы позволить себе прийти без краски в офис?
   4. Хватает ли вам пяти минут утром у зеркала?
   5. Позволяете ли вы себе не краситься на пляж?
   6. Были ли вы когда-нибудь на дружеской вечеринке без косметики?
   7. Проводили ли вы когда-нибудь больше пяти дней подряд без макияжа вообще?

Свободная красивая женщина может позволить себе многое – в том числе и отсутствие макияжа. Разве не так?

----------

